# Utah resorts, which one?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

i am planning for a snowboarding trip in Utah but there are so many of them, i went to Snowbird earlier this year, felt like it's more a skiing resort

anyone has a good recommendation?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

What kind of riding do you want to do? Snowbird is one of the very best resorts in the world in terms of 'big mountain' terrain. If all your interested in is lapping the park, then you should go to Park City or Brighton.

Solitude and Snowbasin are mountains where you'll feel a bit more like it's your own private resort, and not have to deal with the masses... little or no park there, though.

Get more specific on the type of riding you want to do, and that will help you choose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

snowbird is probably one of my fav spots for pow in UT, - i know what you're saying about the vibe though, i think it might be the spillover from alta or something. i would check out park city or brighton if you're looking for park riding and more of a snowboard presence


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree... Snowbird is actually my favorite mountain of all the mountains I've been to out west including Vail, Park City, Copper, Aspen/Snowmass, Breckenridge etc. 

That said the vibe is definitely skier oriented and the traverses are a bitch especially in Mineral Basin area. I did Solitude as well and found that to be a great place to just enjoy the mountain


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I would say brighton. the full day hours are awesome. (night boarding) it has plenty of lit terrain for night boarding. board 9 am to 9 pm! I bought an 08/09 season pass and I am not secondguessing it by any chances. I have only been nightboarding there. and all of the other terrain i am so excited to shred! I am new to the forum and just trying to represent my home mountain!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

here's a vid i made last year at brighton. i don't remember which runs, but it was somewhere around the snake creek lift.
MySpaceTV Videos: Brighton by Paul


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

are these resorts around salt lake city? I don't know that area but have family that lives in SLC and could always use an excuse to go visit them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

If anybody is planning a trip to brighton, definately send me a pm or ask for my messengers. I am the only person out of my friends that actually manned up and bought a season pass. I'm down to meet and board with some cool friends i meet off of here. I live 1 hour south of salt lake city. Park city resorts are about an hour from the airport. as well with brighton/snowbird/deer creek(skiing resort... blah).. those few resorts are all really close to eachother at the south eastern end of slc valley. I live an hour and a half from the slopes. I live closer to sundance resort in to provo mountains.. but i have been there many times and all of the runs there are easily hit in one full day. ( and the resort closes at 430) Which is another reason why i wouldnt have bought a pass there. hey MPD MLK day is my birthday, So i would like to be on the slopes. let me know if you would want to shred the hills


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

went to brighton for the first time last season. It was amazing we had so much new snow. Really cool laid back feel to the place. 

I've boarded park city loads which is great and should be even better with the renovations they have planned. 

Also canyons is pretty awesome too, but its better when they have fresh snow as it gets hard packed and icy without fresh flakes

my fav in Ut out of those 3 was brighton!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

My vote goes to Solitude, and Snow Basin. If you are looking for untouched natural terrain with the availability to hike in bounds, then these 2 options are the best in my opinion. Everytime I go to solitude I always have fresh powder. I generally do not go to a resort more than once, but solitude is always the exception for me in UT>


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

yea, i agree, solitude is good stuff for in bounds hiking. this photo was late in the day on a sunday last march. i had to hike a bit around that trail, but found some nice fresh in honeycomb bowl.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Honeycomb Canyon does look pretty sweet. Especially the upper trail chutes. Next time I am out in Utah, Solitude is on the hit list.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

yea i meant honeycomb canyon, not bowl. maybe i was hungry.


----------

